# Some 5.5 kg silver



## plamenppp (Jun 12, 2011)

Here it is. I was bussy the last few months collecting all kind of silver. The actual weight is more because I have converted it to 999.9 purity. 

I intend to sell it tomorrow.

Some of the contact pill are attracted by the magnet  They do not buy them and I don't know why 

5.5 kg


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2011)

What is the price you are getting for that? Like 100% of spot? 90? 80? 70? 60?


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 13, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> What is the price you are getting for that? Like 100% of spot? 90? 80? 70? 60?



86% in the form and purity they are converted to 999.9.


----------

